

Dear Dumb Founder - goronbjorn
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/a9c3286360b8#

======
flexxaeon
Great read, but I believe movie quote is from Bill Dukes, Menace II Society
(perhaps Denzel said it too, but Bill made it famous ;) ).

------
rman666
Ha ha, made you look!

